# Marshal stopped crafting!



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

Typical rules apply : will be letting in two people at a time, please post a comment here if you want to come by. If you don't respond an hour after I DM you the code, i'll skip over you and move to somebody else : you're still allowed to respond of course.

Tips are not needed at all, just wanna' spread the love. Marshal's house is located at the right side of the airport besides Dobie's house – the white house with the green door! if you wish to leave tips, drop them outside of his house. _Please let me know if you're leaving tips_ : this is to ensure none are accidentally picked up! 

I'll be inside his house to make sure he's still crafting!

*Please post a comment here with your in-game name & island name if you wanna' come!*


----------



## klpierce17 (May 7, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come. Clayton from Tatooine.


----------



## LadyCheshire (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come! Sara from Acadia c:


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 7, 2020)

Nami from Moon <3


----------



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

klpierce17 said:


> Yes please



Hiya, thanks for the interest! If you wanna' swing by, please post your in-game name 'n island too so I can track people 'n make sure I don't forget


----------



## lionessofhyrule (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come! Ariel from Plantasia


----------



## Glittermist (May 7, 2020)

Would I be able to come? Katie from Swan Lake


----------



## klpierce17 (May 7, 2020)

Sorry about that. Kp from Estrella


----------



## Fye (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Doe from Nara


----------



## alias (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit!!  Alias from Taverin!!


----------



## Xdee (May 7, 2020)

Hi can I stop by please - xdee from charms


----------



## JellyBeans (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Jess from Cambry


----------



## aaaacery (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come by! pifflou from mint isle


----------



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

Hi guys, thank y'all so much for the turn out so far! Updated the post to include an important rule regarding leaving tips. I'll try to get everybody in as quickly and smoothly as possible 'til Marsh-mellow stops crafting.


----------



## Daisies (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to stop by whenever a space frees up!
Edit: I’m Hannah from utopia


----------



## iRaiin (May 7, 2020)

If you're still accepting, I would love to come by! Name is Raiin, Island is Erevell


----------



## Oldtimer (May 7, 2020)

May I please visit?

Thanks,
Lora from Paraíso


----------



## tabris (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit if you're still taking guests. My name is Terrence and my island is Rose Coast!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 7, 2020)

Yes please  Charlie from Rainbow


----------



## cloudmask (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still taking visitors! claudia from konoha


----------



## iRaiin (May 7, 2020)

Thank you so much again, been wanting this for so long! Wish I had remembered to bring over more bells lol enjoy anyways!


----------



## 1ch1n0s3 (May 7, 2020)

Can I come? Ichinose from Ivalice


----------



## Atinydelia (May 7, 2020)

Hi I would like to visit! Delia from exo planet!


----------



## leggomyeggodiego (May 7, 2020)

Diego from Delmarva


----------



## seikoshi (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come! Aisha from Iri


----------



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

marshal's stopped crafting! thank you for those who came by, and i deeply apologize to those i couldn't have over ... orz.

closing this thread now!


----------

